# Circuit Breaker on an Air Handler



## jar546 (Apr 22, 2019)

Is the built in circuit breaker on an air handler ok to be considered a disconnect within sight?
Do you have to install another disconnect within sight even if the AHU has a built in circuit breaker acting as a disconnect?


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 23, 2019)

jar546 said:


> Is the built in circuit breaker on an air handler ok to be considered a disconnect within sight?
> Do you have to install another disconnect within sight even if the AHU has a built in circuit breaker acting as a disconnect?



Compliant all day long.

NEC 440.14


----------



## jar546 (Apr 23, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> Compliant all day long.
> 
> NEC 440.14



Agree, it complies as the means of disconnect within site.
The circuit breaker built into these air handlers do not act as over current protection, only as a disconnect so the size of the breaker is not relevant.  It could be a 60A breaker for an AHU that has a maximum OCP of 50.  The breaker that feeds this circuit is relevant to size and max  ocp.  Thanks for answering and participating.


----------



## mp25 (Apr 25, 2019)

I see that as an option on RTU's when specifying the model number. You can usually get them with a unit mounted nonfused disconnect or a unit mounted circuit breaker. Why would you chose one over the other?


----------

